
Is It Time to Quit Your Job?  - apress
http://blogs.hbr.org/hmu/2013/01/is-it-time-to-quit-your-job.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HBR.org%29
======
abekarpinski
No. Betteridge's law of headlines
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headlines>

~~~
tjr
The answer given in the article isn't exactly "no".

